# Big boy



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

New acquisition. He's a little rough because he wasn't too pampered in his last set-up.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

damn he looks pissed off in the 2nd pic.,,how big is he?


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

looks verry good he's relly big


----------



## tectad (Jul 5, 2005)

That's a big 'un!!!!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

mmmmm i love texas.... one of my fav, but very very mean.

nice fish


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

my favorite cichlid of them all..very nice tom..love the mini-hump and coloration


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

He's around 9 inches I'd guess. It's one of the bigger nuchal humps I've seen on a texas.

I dont think he's better looking than my carpinitis but he is meaner!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

cool Tex congrats


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Holy sh*t Ace









Definatly one of the nicest cyanoguttatum I've ever seen


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

What size tank was he kept in before?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks all. It was a large setup that he was in before but I think he was in there with some rough characters, including native fish


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Very impressive looking Texas and the pattern is just amazing









If you have luck you've picked up quite a character with lots of (evil) personality.

Good luck with him


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

It is a crazy pattern, like he's going for the record in spots!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nicest Tex Ive ever seen


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

His very sparkly great looking fish


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

by the way... is there any way you could post an update in about a week or 2 so we could see how much he changed? I bet he will look *alot* nicer in a week or 2









also, with the next set... clean your damn glass


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

oo, that's a hefty ass texas. nice nuchal hump as well.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

He is quite hefty! And I figured someone (likely Kory) would say something about the glass. With over 20 tanks, I kinda slack on some things :laugh:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Thats a Sweet Looking Fish.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

He's starting to calm down and get better color. I'll definitely get healed up pics in a week or so...


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

I really like the second picture. A pissed off fish on steroid.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

polomax24 said:


> I really like the second picture. A pissed off fish on steroid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










with three teeth!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow, I didn't even know Texas cichlid's would grow humps other than the really small ones you commonly see. That's awesome Ace, can't wait for the healed up pictures


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

20 tanks?! i had trouble taking care of 3!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, with 20... glass cleaning drops in priority :laugh:

I never saw such a hump either Twitcho. I was trying to remember (but I think I've heard it both ways) if it was carpintis or cyanoguttatus that got more of a 'bump'.


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

wow awesome texas... i hope mine gets a nice kok like that!! now he's about 3" and has a "bump"... he's the most aggressive fish i have ever owned but he would never even touch 1 of his babies they have been in the tank with him for about 1 month now and he just kind of ignores them but he beat the crap out of the female so she had to be moved


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

HyBrid said:


> wow awesome texas... i hope mine gets a nice kok like that!! now he's about 3" and has a "bump"... he's the most aggressive fish i have ever owned but he would never even touch 1 of his babies they have been in the tank with him for about 1 month now and he just kind of ignores them but he beat the crap out of the female so she had to be moved
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3" male texas with a bump and has reproduced?


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

acestro said:


> HyBrid said:
> 
> 
> > wow awesome texas... i hope mine gets a nice kok like that!! now he's about 3" and has a "bump"... he's the most aggressive fish i have ever owned but he would never even touch 1 of his babies they have been in the tank with him for about 1 month now and he just kind of ignores them but he beat the crap out of the female so she had to be moved
> ...


yup... here is a pic of him when he "reproduced" i'll post another pic of him now when i get his tank sorted









View attachment 69536


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

he doesn't really have a bump there but he has 1 now


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Where'd you get that fish? He's definitely more of a carpintis ("green" texas) and is very sharp!


----------

